

Julia looks pretty cool (scientific computing) - tomrod
http://julialang.org/manual/

======
a_bonobo
Former Julia-discussions on HN, with positive and negative comments abound:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3876579>

<http://hackerne.ws/item?id=3784349>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3821184>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3814421>

